# First Cycle



## CultsT (Jun 18, 2016)

I've been training properly for the past 4-5 years now and have decided to finally touch steroids. I'm thinking of running Anavar, since i'm completely new to this but need a bit of reassurance. For example; Is it the type of steroid to have hair loss side effects? acne? etc. I'm thinking about running it for 6 weeks, taking 50mg ED for the first 2 weeks and then bumping it up to 100mg ED for the final 4 weeks. I will be running a PCT after but want to know if it's particularly necessary with Anavar, also will I need to run any kind of Cycle support for my liver? and etc.

Thanks.


----------



## dbol5 (Jan 21, 2012)

Id be doing alot of research before jumping on aas then you will know all effects eg sides liver etc, that being said what made you choose var over say tbol?


----------



## Wallis (Apr 11, 2016)

Gram of tren twice a week and as much test as you can afford to buy is what I'd go for for first cycle


----------



## Wallis (Apr 11, 2016)

Sarcasm doesn't come over well online soz Im joking obviously


----------



## dbol5 (Jan 21, 2012)

Lol you forgot the slin :whistling:


----------



## Cent (Jun 25, 2008)

Just do it and see no results. Then, rethink and do some testosterone. Again , you will not see much. So, do some test, the anavar, and supps. Liver protection and pct not needed as much as you think. If at all. If you think what I'm saying is bullshit, you're not ready to jump on whatever boat of steroids. You either do them or not. Don't go half hearted. Get some dbol for the beginning, switch it to oral winny after two weeks. Learn what these things do to You. Then, you will know. And your liver will be ok.

Shut down and all that differs from person to person. You won't know unless you try it. Anavar only is just goin to make you lose your libido if you ask me. Get some testosterone suspension, pure thing. In and out of your system and you will know the effects of test. No need to wait for esters to kick in.


----------



## BULK (Sep 13, 2015)

Don't think your ready mate tbh, re-think , research and accept injecting then think of doing a proper cycle. Not been funny or taking p!ss but women at the gym do more than a var cycle!! But it's your body


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

wow 4 -5 years training, your deffo ready :huh:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

CultsT said:


> I've been training properly for the past 4-5 years now and have decided to finally touch steroids. I'm thinking of running Anavar, since i'm completely new to this but need a bit of reassurance. For example; Is it the type of steroid to have hair loss side effects? acne? etc. I'm thinking about running it for 6 weeks, taking 50mg ED for the first 2 weeks and then bumping it up to 100mg ED for the final 4 weeks. I will be running a PCT after but want to know if it's particularly necessary with Anavar, also will I need to run any kind of Cycle support for my liver? and etc.
> 
> Thanks.


 Hair loss is really down to your genetics, one person could take a gram of Test and not lose a strand of hair, another person could just look at something like Winstrol and start thinning out, its very subjective.

6 week cycle of Anavar is a sensible start, my very first cycle was 40mg Dbol for 6-7 weeks and i put on a stone and a half. Anavar will give slower and steadier gains than other steroids due to it not aromatising (so you wont hold water) but you should put on some quality tissue providing your diet is good and your training is just as good - and by good i dont mean 3 meals a day of beans on toast, a fry up and some cereal.

I've never run liver support personally so dont have any experience with that, you can if you like, but do your research on them as some are just bullsh1t and dont work.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/267472-swole-trolls-its-not-that-difficult-series/?do=embed


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> Hair loss is really down to your genetics, one person could take a gram of Test and not lose a strand of hair, another person could just look at something like Winstrol and start thinning out, its very subjective.
> 
> 6 week cycle of Anavar is a sensible start, my very first cycle was 40mg Dbol for 6-7 weeks and i put on a stone and a half. Anavar will give slower and steadier gains than other steroids due to it not aromatising (so you wont hold water) but you should put on some quality tissue providing your diet is good and your training is just as good - and by good i dont mean 3 meals a day of beans on toast, a fry up and some cereal.
> 
> I've never run liver support personally so dont have any experience with that, you can if you like, but do your research on them as some are just bullsh1t and dont work.


 This^^^^^ don't listen to all the other dickhead comments.

Instead of going from 50mg to 100mg, try 80mg all the way through.

Oral only cycles can give great gains. Just make sure you're ready and eat enough to gain muscle mass.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Cent said:


> *Just do it and see no results*. Then, rethink and do some testosterone. Again , you will not see much. So, do some test, the anavar, and supps. Liver protection and pct not needed as much as you think. If at all. If you think what I'm saying is *bullshit*, you're not ready to jump on whatever boat of steroids. You either do them or not*. Don't go half hearted*. Get some *dbol for the beginning, switch it to oral winny after two weeks.* Learn what these things do to You. Then, you will know. And your liver will be ok.
> 
> Shut down and all that differs from person to person. You won't know unless you try it. Anavar only is just goin to make you lose your libido if you ask me. *Get some testosterone suspension, pure thing.* In and out of your system and you will know the effects of test. No need to wait for esters to kick in.


 I think you need to do some more research into steroids use if what you hint you said is true.

" Use Dbol and switch to Winni and after 2 weeks. Use Test S so you know the effects of test are like. Test S is the "pure" thing is it..... Don't go half hearted" What a crock of sh1t. Your advice is shocking to say the least

Orals have been around longer than most of us on this forum have been alive. Why, because they work. They work in medical terms and certainly work in the muscle building world. If you think you can't build muscle using orals only, especially Var, you shouldn't be using.

Sounds like your new to steroids yourself. Get some research in, especially regarding orals.

A little tip. ALL synthetic testosterone's are the "pure" thing.


----------



## Cent (Jun 25, 2008)

My bad, there is no "half-hearted" an expression in English. I am 33 in August, graduated chemistry at 23? Started personal use at 24 with test propionate. Only. I saw results worth mentioning and worth the effort when I did 100mg a day but Sunday. That is 600mg a week - test prop.

My current cycle includes test susp/ test e/ test prop / insulin/ hgh/t4 and adex. I am brewing my own and so long for my experience.

pure as in suspended in water and rapidly absorbed.

Orals are supplements to my cycle. Like dbol high dose 60mg+ pre workout, anapolon, halo...; I do this for a week; then stop. If I do it again,I shall switch compounds; and shock the system.

My attitude somewhat changes due to the androgenicity of these compounds, forgot to mention proviron in there, and I speak more than I should sometimes. I believe, nevertheless, that by letting you know of my opinion/ experience , you can draw your own conclusions. I am not here to teach , but rather express myself as a bodybuilder alike. Don't take my advice for granted whatsoever, I'm just saying my thing and you can take it or leave it.


----------

